# Girls these days ...



## Milos_97 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey,

I am not sure are the girls same at your country like mine but ... its annoying.
Every single time i meet a girl,we chat,hang out and eventually she starts telling me her problems and well the "guys" she likes and i wasnt acting like a pussy at all,i was just being polite to her.
Latest example:

A girl liked my pics on IG so i decided to say hi(why not,she is cute)and we started chatting.At one moment i complimented her saying "you are gorgeous",she replied the same way.Anyway,i got her number,arranged when to chill but guess what,she is in love with some guy and she wants to give it a try.When i heard that i was just like,what the f***?

I mean seriously,do i have to act like a prick who isnt interested at all rather than be a polite guy?


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 19, 2016)

They think you're gay.


----------



## DF (Oct 19, 2016)

Yup, the ghey thing.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 19, 2016)

This must be Kevlins offspring.....


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 19, 2016)

If she loves this guy then why is she giving her number out to strangers?  You should **** her friends


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 19, 2016)

cant be over-complimenting these girls. Social media has changed the game for the worse


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 19, 2016)

But seriously,the only thing i say is "you re gorgeous" or "you re cute".Nothing more ...
I should stop with compliments and basically act like i dont give a sh** about them?


Cheers


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 19, 2016)

Find real womens. Not ig hoes.


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 19, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Find real womens. Not ig hoes.



kind of this man, try to meet a girl the old fashioned way. In person. Start a conversation bro. Way better than meeting through IG


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 19, 2016)

That what girls do when you're under 20 lol.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 19, 2016)

find a woman in person and start a conversation.. social media pussy is a myth lol


----------



## Lilo (Oct 19, 2016)

You definitely said something wrong lol


----------



## stonetag (Oct 19, 2016)

Women dig bad dudes, and cowboys, and you fail. DF and ron are right.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 19, 2016)

Time to start praying away the ghey


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm with Iron1 an DF. They think you're ghey.

Nice guys finish last my man regardless of what country you're from.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 19, 2016)

Did you have rope or a shovel in your backseat?


----------



## bronco (Oct 19, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Did you have rope or a shovel in your backseat?



Or duct tape?.?.?


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 19, 2016)

online chats with girls are not like meeting them in person...be a prick and it will get you better results.


----------



## Lilo (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes. Take advice about women from men.


----------



## squatsandpumps (Oct 19, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> They think you're gay.





DF said:


> Yup, the ghey thing.





ToolSteel said:


> Find real womens. Not ig hoes.





Joliver said:


> Did you have rope or a shovel in your backseat?



Hahahahahaha


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 19, 2016)

Everyone needs a gay friend to talk too, you're that guy!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 19, 2016)

Next time just pull out your little Dick


----------



## squatsandpumps (Oct 19, 2016)

Lilo said:


> Yes. Take advice about women from men.



Men are really good at this


----------



## DF (Oct 19, 2016)

Got any zip ties?


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 19, 2016)

Lilo said:


> Yes. Take advice about women from men.




You mean from men who get lots of women right?  I mean, if it works it works, regardless of what gender you get the information from.


----------



## IHI (Oct 19, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> ..be a prick and it will get you better results.



Sadly that's how it was in the 90s when I was in high school, but was raised proper and was "a nice guy". Didn't get alot of play but had alot of girls for friends.

Graduated, decided to try the villain role for my own curiosity, and sadly it resulted in pretty consistantly action, all by treating them like shit. I know all women are not like this thankfully, my wife was a different breed that I treated with respect and things worked out. But by and large, these women are born with some "I will tame the bad boy" gene in their brain, and will walk right past a really good guy, with a job, manners, future to chase after the trash that treats them like crap emotionally and sometimes physically..

I'll never get it, but that's how's it's always been and seems will always be. Most these chicks that are like that have bad emotional baggage so your role is to hit it and quit it, then move on. Hard to make an honest women and a good wife out of a freaky, psychotic bitch that's got a smoking body and looks to kill.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 19, 2016)

Use this intro when talking to hoes

"I'm a mutherfukin Pimp"


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 19, 2016)

The key, I think, is not being an a**hole to them but simply ignoring them after you catch their eye.  My son is 25, he's a good looking kid, hits the gym regularly. He's nice to everybody pretty much, but is very focused on getting into his doctorate program. He has no time or interest in dating at this time and has ass throwing itself at him.  

For those seeking validation through social media ignoring them will drive them nuts.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 19, 2016)

I check a woman's hands when I meet her. If they aren't pruned from washing dishes....I'm out


----------



## Yaya (Oct 19, 2016)

Feet skyscrapper.. hats and pot


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 19, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> I mean seriously,do i have to act like a prick who isnt interested at all rather than be a polite guy?



No and keep up the good work.

Run the gamut of being polite this and that, play thee odds, throw the polite guy out there to a broader audience of women.

Sooner or later it will pay off and I bet a lot sooner than being a dick will.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 19, 2016)

OP, try my foolproof pick-up line:

"Does this rag smell like chloroform to you?"


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 19, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> OP, try my foolproof pick-up line:
> 
> "Does this rag smell like chloroform to you?"



Hey babe are you from Ireland?  Cause when I see you my dick be dublin in size.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 19, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Hey babe are you from Ireland?  Cause when I see you my dick be dublin in size.



You ever been to the morgue?
Because i fuk dead bodies........


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 19, 2016)

TriniJuice said:


> You ever been to the morgue?
> Because i fuk dead bodies........



That's just weird


Op u ever think that maybe they just aren't attracted to you? Just because u tell them they look good on Instagram doesn't mean theyre gonna fall all over you. There is so much ass out there man just keep on trying and eventually your pp will get wet.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Op u ever think that maybe they just aren't attracted to you? Just because u tell them they look good on Instagram doesn't mean theyre gonna fall all over you. There is so much ass out there man just keep on trying and eventually your pp will get wet.



This is good advice. You worrying to much. Keep going out with these girls. Ones bound to get with ya. Just a matter of time.


----------



## RISE (Oct 20, 2016)

You fuked up when you told her she was "gorgeous".  That sounds super desperate to a woman/girl/whatever the fuk.  Actually it just sounds desperate no matter who's hearing it.  Don't suck up, she could be a 20/10, but NEVER treat her like one right off the bat.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 20, 2016)

RISE said:


> You fuked up when you told her she was "gorgeous".  That sounds super desperate to a woman/girl/whatever the fuk.  Actually it just sounds desperate no matter who's hearing it.  Don't suck up, she could be a 20/10, but NEVER treat her like one right off the bat.



Men and woman both love being told they look good gorgeous sexy hot this and that whatever and or however you wanna call it.

Why the bloody hells bells would you think that he fukked up by saying it ? 

If anything at least she knows he has the bollock's to tell her what she wants to hear.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 20, 2016)

Zeigler brings chocolate and flowers on the 1st date


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Men and woman both love being told they look good gorgeous sexy hot this and that whatever and or however you wanna call it.
> 
> Why the bloody hells bells would you think that he fukked up by saying it ?
> 
> If anything at least she knows he has the bollock's to tell her what she wants to hear.




Problem is, when you're dealing with people on social media, especially attractive ones, they already hear that same exact shit day in and day out.

IG women are on IG for attention and nothing more. When you're giving them exactly what they're already getting from their legion of followers, you're just another face in the crowd. 

Ever notice how women on social media have orders of magnitude more followers than men? It's because the hoards of followers are all in the same position as OP here. Trying to white knight their way into her pants.

The only way to win that game is to not play it at all.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 20, 2016)

Next time just say "listen bitch I will fukk u so much better than any other dude on here" but make sure u know how to fukk the shit out of a girl before saying that because come game time u better be able to perform. That's all they want is some Weiner. Especially the young girls.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 20, 2016)

I heard you're supposed to just grab them by the pussy


----------



## stonetag (Oct 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I heard you're supposed to just grab them by the pussy



Caught that....lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I heard you're supposed to just grab them by the pussy



Fukking A man! Listen to Tool OP and just grab them by the pussy


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 20, 2016)

"whats the difference between jelly and jam?" 
her reply - idk
"I can't jelly my dick in your ass" 

Works every time


----------



## Joliver (Oct 20, 2016)

Liking your picture takes very little commitment. Liking you in person does.


----------



## squatsandpumps (Oct 20, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Liking your picture takes very little commitment. Liking you in person does.



This is deep...


----------



## Joliver (Oct 20, 2016)

But if you need a sure fire pick up line, here you go:

There are 8 planets in our solar system, but there will only be 7 after I destroy Uranus.


----------



## squatsandpumps (Oct 20, 2016)

Joliver said:


> But if you need a sure fire pick up line, here you go:
> 
> There are 8 planets in our solar system, but there will only be 7 after I destroy Uranus.



This might scare her away, Jol...


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 20, 2016)

squatsandpumps said:


> This might scare her away, Jol...



Then you know she's not the girl for you.

Easy litmus test.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 20, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Problem is, when you're dealing with people on social media, especially attractive ones, they already hear that same exact shit day in and day out.
> 
> IG women are on IG for attention and nothing more. When you're giving them exactly what they're already getting from their legion of followers, you're just another face in the crowd.
> 
> ...



In that case he may to to up the ante and say something like 

"That's a nice looking turd cutter you got going there"

Or "I'd like tuh tongue punch that fart box"


----------



## xLefty (Oct 27, 2016)

Tinder, Tinder, Tinder.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 27, 2016)

You'll find someone one day


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 27, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> But seriously,the only thing i say is "you re gorgeous" or "you re cute".Nothing more ...
> I should stop with compliments and basically act like i dont give a sh** about them?
> 
> 
> Cheers



Real women will appreciate it. Not sure of your age, but around 40, women are different than 20-30 and do appreciate a polite guy, a gentleman.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 31, 2016)

Jerks probably do get women more easily in casual sex scenarios. But they don’t get or stay married more easily; they aren’t loved more, or longer. Factually, their lives and loves are crappier—not happier. And studies show that very few men want to play the field all their lives; men and women alike want lasting, true love.

But jerks often lack what it takes to sustain that. In numerous studies, jerks are, by their own admission, less relationship-oriented, friendly, forgiving, trusting, helpful, warm, caring, cooperative, and sympathetic than non-jerks—precisely the opposite of the kind, loving, loyal heart women in 37 cultures and countries say they absolutely require in a mate. Jerks are less well-liked, they have more stress, and they have less happy lives. Basically, they have a little more money, and that’s it.

And money isn’t everything. Nice guys are good breadwinners, and in many decades of science, it’s clear that once you have enough money for the basics, you won’t be substantially happier with more.

No, everything is actually the way two people in love relate to one another.

Jerks aren’t into relating. But nice guys tend to show a woman that they genuinely like and care about her. They take the brave risks of saying that they’re in love, and backing it up with their behavior.

I can’t overstate this: In studies, the most attractive thing you can do is to openly admire the person you’re with. Liking leads to liking.

So, nice guys, keep being nice. If you’re going to change something, change your idea that somehow, being a jerk will give you a better life or love, or guaranteed success with women. It won’t.

In reviewing 40+ years of solid science on long-term love, here’s what I know for sure: If you can find and be someone kind and respectful, your relationship will work well, and if you can’t it won’t. Getting together with a woman who needs you to be a jerk so she’ll be into you is a guarantee of misery.

Upshot? Your character counts. Nice guys finish first in every way that matters. Be one, openly.

Duana C. Welch, Ph.D.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 31, 2016)

In my opinion, being a jerk will work to get laid, if thats all youre looking for... but it will only work on some women... But thats not going to get you a lasting relationship... and its definitely not going to get you a quality one...  In my opinion, if you want women to like you, you should be a dangerous gentlemen. All women are looking for a REAL man. They are looking for confidence and character. But true character and confidence that is not based on insecurity and ego... Women are looking for a man with the type of character that is willing to stand up for what is right and protect what is dear to them. And they are attracted to a man that has his shit together and has focus. Who doesnt NEED attention and affection but who is steadfast and strong. Women want REAL men. Not boys who can shave....


----------



## IHI (Oct 31, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> In my opinion, being a jerk will work to get laid, if thats all youre looking for... but it will only work on some women... But thats not going to get you a lasting relationship... and its definitely not going to get you a quality one...  In my opinion, if you want women to like you, you should be a dangerous gentlemen. All women are looking for a REAL man. They are looking for confidence and character. But true character and confidence that is not based on insecurity and ego... Women are looking for a man with the type of character that is willing to stand up for what is right and protect what is dear to them. And they are attracted to a man that has his shit together and has focus. Who doesnt NEED attention and affection but who is steadfast and strong. Women want REAL men. Not boys who can shave....



Boy, I feel bad for continuing generations like my 15yr old daughter and younger ones. My wife always says I'm the only man out of all her friends husbands since I can/do fix anything, can build anything, hunt/fish, fight, ****, treat her and the family with respect and can still do womanly house chores. Most of the husbands of her friends are like today's youth, all they know is smart phone and video games. Tell them to build a box and they get that stupid look on their face because they have no idea, change a flat tires...no idea, fix a mechanical aspect of their own vehicle, change their own oil, remodel something in their house, anything that men used to be expected to do/a basic should know. 

Sad, but so much "manly" knowledge is being lost every generation and all we end up with is a bunch of whiney pussies that have a penis between their legs. Sorry to rant, just very disheartening to see the degradation of our society is such an accelerated time. My grandfather is 86yrs old, taught me everything because that generation had to do for themselves because they were all flat broke during the depression. I'm 41 and most of my buddies are good at their college office job, but worthless as **** once they step out of their office as far as being a productive "man" in the family LOL.

Don't take it wrong like just because a guy cant do manly things makes him worthless, I don't mean it that way, I know many great father's/husbands that lacing a boot is about as testosterone fulled as they get  just stinks they don't posses what I consider basic man knowledge, but at least my wife gets complimented all the time because "is there anything your husband cant do?" LOL


----------

